
Linux Mint 17.3 “Rosa” Cinnamon - dudul
http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2947
======
nikolay
Linux Mint badly needs a new logo! I know it may sound lame, but I've been
discounting it so far, because of the terrible logo and wallpapers, which are
reliable indications that those guys don't pay much attention to detail.

~~~
nailer
I used Mint a decade ago and it looks like it's hardly changed - all the
reflective surfaces are very distracting an noisy (and also very 2005).

~~~
nikolay
I can't wait for Papyros [0] to be out! I cannot believe how Mint can be #1
distro [1]!

[0] [http://papyros.io/](http://papyros.io/)

[1] [http://distrowatch.com/](http://distrowatch.com/)

